# Hey Everyone.



## Semper Fi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello,

Just wanted to drop a quick intro post.  I have been studying martial arts for a few years now. I studied Wah Lum Tam Tui Northern Praying Mantis under the tutelage of Sifu Calvin Bascomb in Lanham, Maryland and am currently studying Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do with Instructor Luis Sanchez in Falls Church, Virginia. Look forward to conversing with you all.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 19, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Air power!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 19, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Welcome to MT! Air power!


 
-runs to SAM sight-
-aims at Buzzy-
-shoots Buzzy down-

"that'll teach you to mess with the Marine Corps!"


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 19, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> -runs to SAM sight-
> -aims at Buzzy-
> -shoots Buzzy down-
> 
> "that'll teach you to mess with the Marine Corps!"


 
WHEW!  Good thing I'm not a pilot and you're not a Marine yet!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome Semper Fi, and Anchors Away on your Martial Talk voyage.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 19, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> WHEW! Good thing I'm not a pilot and you're not a Marine yet!


 
Ahh, bite me!


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome and look forward to conversing in the future as well.  I am sure our paths will cross in here again especially if you are a CMA practitioner   I study Northern Longfist


----------



## jkembry (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome!

- Jeff -


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------

